# New city Truck



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have finally ( after 3 years of unsafe vehicles) received my new City Vehicle 

its a 2011 Chevy 3500 HD with a Wilbar tool body (8') A 6L Vortec engine with 360 HP, duel wheel with a LSD  a pintle/ball tow hook power mirrors power windows, power door locks No remote, and a modern double flash yellow caution bar. I'm building my own tool rack fro the fence tools its going to be made out of 2" ss40 fence pipe, the trans is a 6 speed auto with the manual range, one hellofa tow setup on it too, push button trailer towing, As son as I can remember to I'll take a few pictures, before the rack is on and somebody reminds me I'll take a picture of her with the tool rack on when I'm done too 

The heater in this truck will burn you out in about 5 minutes too, I just hope the A/C is as cold as the heat is hot


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . and you thought they did not love you!!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'll have to give the city garage some pointers on how to cool the heater down and warm up the A/C so you feel more at home.:laugh:

Good to hear they came through and got you the new truck:wave:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> . . and you thought they did not love you!!!!


Oh trust me theres no love between them and me, they just don't want the local news channel asking why I drive a truck around children that is unsafe again  I guess Andy Fox showing up once from Ch 10 was enough 



wrench97 said:


> I'll have to give the city garage some pointers on how to cool the heater down and warm up the A/C so you feel more at home.:laugh:
> 
> Good to hear they came through and got you the new truck:wave:


The garage ain't touching this truck for 3 years, only the dealer can do squat, I called and confirmed oil changes I have to take it to Jiffy Lube and a flat I take it to the nearest merchants tire center  Besides I can control the hear with the thermo dial o the dash board  just so used to the old pos ones that had no heat I had it turned all the way up. Oh and I found out today I have heated rear view mirrors  guess thats what that button is for huh?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What?? You mean no more "bagging" the mirrors when a freezing rain is predicted?? My trucks always stayed outside and I kept plastic grocery bags on hand to cover the mirrors. The defrost will take care of the windshield and windows......the mirrors are a pain to scrape when there is 1/4" of ice on them....:upset:. Been using this method for 20yrs and it takes very little effort......:grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ye I know I thought it was a rear window defoger but theres no wires on the back window so today I had a layer of frost on teh rear views and I pushed the button and 5 minutes later I had 2 perfectly clean mirrors 
Oh and mine sits outside too, I can't put it in the barn cause theres a guy that is nothing more than a whiny *** that HAS to keep his 12 year old City truck with 98k on it in there so he won;t get cold or wet in the mornings, but ya know what my truck is exactly that a TRUCK, I won;t insult a Chevy Work Truck by pampering it in a garage


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't need a rear window when you have mirrors that are adjusted correctly. You won't catch me looking over my shoulder....


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I know I use the side mirrors and the built in spot mirrors on my city truck AND on my Jeep, the last time I looked in the windshield mounted rear view I saw where I've been, I don;t need to know where I've been I already know that  But the sun coming in that big clear glass is kinda nice on the old stiff neck bones


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys as promised here are 4 pictures of the new truck Sorry shes a little dirty, but after the snow we just had the ground is wet and muddy as hell plus the sand is STILL all over the road

http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7981/newtruckwithrackinstall.jpg

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7981/newtruckwithrackinstall.jpg

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/7981/newtruckwithrackinstall.jpg

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/7981/newtruckwithrackinstall.jpg

the rack in the back I made out of SS40 2" fence pipe mig welder and cold galvanized at every joint, all except the two 45 deg braces in the front are clomp notched and welder all the way around, i expect this thing to out last the truck by about 10 years 
the yellow box is where I keep the torch end of the oxyacetylene hoses, the empty spot on the left side of the rack is for a themroacr welder to be tied off at when we need a welder, I also have two 8' ramps and a come-a-long to get it in and out


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Very pretty = )


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The truck or my rack
I showed my rack to my old boss today he worked for Hercules Fence as a welder for 15 years and he said that rack will be on three trucks AFTER mine is dead and gone LOL.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

There is a truck? I couldn't stop staring at your rack!  haha

Parks and Recreation? does this mean you have... Huugggee tracks of land?

Couldn't resist sorry haha. 

Robert


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

No, we are only controlled by Parks and Rac, my division is schools maint, since the schools can't afford to have us, I have 92 school sites to maintain everything out side thats school owned.


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice truck. Certainly wish I had a truck instead of a cargo van.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

charlie1776 said:


> Nice truck. Certainly wish I had a truck instead of a cargo van.



So does out Carpenter They stuck him with a 98 GMC cargo van with the diesel conversion engine in it, he spends more time going back and forth from the city garage for work than he does working LOL.


I did find out something I didn't know about the truck today though. Ya gotta screw the gas cap about 4-5 clicks or the check engine light throws a evap code. Dam light drove my nuts till I put my scanner on it and tightened the cap, I used my own cause I wasn't about to send it to the City garage to two weeks just to tighten a gas cap.


----------

